# FOC "Slave Ships" operating on Australian Coast-Wise Trade



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

The following article appeared in the 8/25/15 issue of the Masters Mates & Pliots' "Wheelhouse Weekly". The Republican Party, led by a Senator named John McCain, is currently attempting to establish a similar policy in the U.S. coast-wise trade as well: 


“SLAVE SHIP” HIGHLIGHTS FOLLY OF AUSTRALIAN CONSERVATIVES’ ATTEMPT TO DEEP-SIX CABOTAGE LAWS, ITF SAYS

The International Transport Workers’ Federation (ITF) reports that crewmembers aboard a Korean bulker docked in Mackay, Australia, were literally starving. The ITF says the conditions aboard the flag-of-convenience (FOC) ship are a stark reminder of the risks that mariners can face in the unregulated world of FOC shipping. The Conservative Australian government is seeking to repeal that country’s version of the Jones Act and open the domestic trades fully to FOC vessels.

A spokesperson for the ITF said one crewmember aboard the Korean bulk carrier, the C. SUMMIT, was diagnosed by a doctor as suffering from malnutrition. Four members of the crew fled the ship in Mackay, claiming they feared for their lives. ITF Assistant National Coordinator Matt Purcell said the men, all of whom were from Cambodia or Burma, had been victims of “the worst kind of bullying” he had ever encountered in his work as an inspector.

“The crewmembers claim they have received no wages for several months,” he said. “They have been locked in hatches and have survived on what I can only describe as a starvation diet.” Purcell said two contracts were found by inspectors, one signed by the workers before boarding and the other, “which doesn’t meet even the most basic international standards,” signed shortly after joining the ship.

The C. SUMMIT is owned by South Korea-based Chang Myung Shipping Co. The ITF said its many deficiencies had been repeatedly noted by inspectors in a number of different port state control areas.

ITF President Paddy Crumlin said although the ship was an extreme example, many ships calling at Australian ports have poor records on safety, pollution and crew welfare. “The sea is a largely unregulated environment in which greedy shipowners and operators are allowed to get away with egregious breaches of human rights, and the Australian government is regularly turning a blind eye to the breaches happening in our waters,” Crumlin said. The country’s prime minister, he added, “seems to want these awful breaches to increase by wiping out the Australian merchant navy fleet through complete deregulation.”

The country’s Conservative government is attempting to dismantle the Coastal Trading Act, which stipulates that ships trading between Australian ports must be crewed by Australian workers or else paid comparable wages.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

This posting deserves to be moved to the Stormy Weather section, where it might arouse more interest and comment, Just a thought.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Looks like any ship can get a licence to trade on the Australian Coast these days. The LNP (a Conservative coalition) got what they wanted. Unlikely that they have any concern for the plight of foreign seafarers.

John T


----------



## colmw1 (Mar 15, 2014)

it make me feel sick, why a government would want to destroy a island country and leave it to mercy of the international shipping companies. low standards. no security. no back up to support defence actions.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

There are enough rules to allow PSC to arrest if a cause is found. No need for extra regulations just application of the present ones. With respect to arrears in crew wages they still have first call on an arrested ship as a salable asset.

The only two things that would hurt the reputable owner is if action of his chosen Flag were to lead to sanctions at state level perhaps making another, more expensive Flag less unattractive (perhaps allowing disreputable owners too much rope by being, say, overly kind in selling exemptions) or where PSCs on his 'runs' were using arrests to boost local corrupt pockets.

I can see a role for ITF (and national unions) once the vessel is arrested but PSC should be the driver behind the arrest. Perhaps not before IMO adopted ILO regulations where they had a hand in arrests for crew wages but certainly now (I could see how PSC might 'hear' them on such matters of course).


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

More than likely the crews are to scared to speak up in fear of their life and the fate of their families back home. Follow the money and you will find the faults.


----------



## billshaver (Sep 2, 2015)

This is a nation along with New Zeland..that in the pacific trade talks was trying & still is attacking Canada in the ag sector..and intimidating them into dumping suply management for dairy, poultry & eggs....I'm not surprised...but shocked at this...


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

John Rogers said:


> More than likely the crews are to scared to speak up in fear of their life and the fate of their families back home. Follow the money and you will find the faults.


Yes, John. But arrested ships do not make any money to follow.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

I can't speak for the Australian regulations but the Jones Act in the US and the Coasting Trade Act in Canada prohibits foreign owned and flagged vessels from carrying cargo or passengers between ports in the USA and Canada respectively.

The regulations do not prohibit foreign flagged vessels from carrying import and export cargoes and PSC's, ITF etc. still have a role to play in protecting seamen's wages and welfare on foreign trade visiting ships.

What the two Act's do is to ensure that only nationals of the US and Canada can be employed in their domestic maritime trades creating a protected cabotage environment which I fully support. 

We don't need foreigners taking our seamen's jobs. Had Britain done likewise there would only be British seamen working on British Home Trade ships rather than Euros, Balkans, Roma's and other breeds.


----------



## billshaver (Sep 2, 2015)

true the countries in north america,( canada & usa & mexico) have anti caboatage rules that do protect domestic trade for house regestry, goods in & out of the country are open to any flag country registered ship...But things may change as a result of the euro & pacific trade deals. Believe the euro trade deal is going to make ahole in canada's anti cabbotage ruels..sad but true, the current govt( soon to be voted out) signed this deal...along with ag sector components which will not be popular. Milk eggs & poultry, exchange for pork & beef to go to europe...Yeah it ALL sounds strange since the russians pulled their stunt in ukraine & resulting actions by others too place, end result you see farmers across western europe in trouble, low gate prices.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

billshaver said:


> true the countries in north america,( canada & usa & mexico) have anti caboatage rules that do protect domestic trade for house regestry, goods in & out of the country are open to any flag country registered ship...But things may change as a result of the euro & pacific trade deals. Believe the euro trade deal is going to make ahole in canada's anti cabbotage ruels..sad but true, the current govt( soon to be voted out) signed this deal...along with ag sector components which will not be popular. Milk eggs & poultry, exchange for pork & beef to go to europe...Yeah it ALL sounds strange since the russians pulled their stunt in ukraine & resulting actions by others too place, end result you see farmers across western europe in trouble, low gate prices.


What the current governmenmt signed with Europe is not going to eliminate the Coasting Trade Act protecting Canadian seamen. However, I fully agree with your other observations.

"Soon to be voted out" - possibly, but either of the two socialist contenders for the job will lay out the welcome mat to Euro's historic plundering habits as have previous Liberal governments. And of course there will be a tide of human flotsam invading our shores.


----------



## billshaver (Sep 2, 2015)

funny i'd heard contary info...but then again what else is new these days...kind of wonder whats to happen after the election...but still optimistic....this refugee crisis...i wonder whats really happening.


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Harper soon to be voted out.
I certainly hope not as the two other contenders are unknown quantities and I will be most upset if another Liberal government comes into power as we all know what the leaders father did for our country!!!!
Canadian ships for all cargos in Canada as I experienced the flagging out of one and know the results!!!!!


----------



## billshaver (Sep 2, 2015)

not surprised, left out of lakes & coastwise shipping in canada in early 1980's ..that recession....went to usa, as had pasport & Z card..obtained licence and went over to msc( the other one)...military sealift command...soon to retire and have viable pension that wont be pilfered...But Mr Trudeau, no his father did things for all Canadians, not just his friends, & I welcome his son into the position, i think he'll do just fine, in fact better tah the current occupant of 24 sussex drive...Nep was the wisest thing to do...even today....i 'd hoped they'd do somthing about shipbuilding in canda...but nothing really ever came of it, what existed in years befor..wonder why that was never carried on...it was quite an industry, ships for many south american countries built at montreal vickers.....


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

billshaver said:


> not surprised, left out of lakes & coastwise shipping in canada in early 1980's ..that recession....went to usa, as had pasport & Z card..obtained licence and went over to msc( the other one)...military sealift command...soon to retire and have viable pension that wont be pilfered...But Mr Trudeau, no his father did things for all Canadians, not just his friends, & I welcome his son into the position, i think he'll do just fine, in fact better tah the current occupant of 24 sussex drive...Nep was the wisest thing to do...even today....i 'd hoped they'd do somthing about shipbuilding in canda...but nothing really ever came of it, what existed in years befor..wonder why that was never carried on...it was quite an industry, ships for many south american countries built at montreal vickers.....


You can't put a boy in charge of a country, particularly one who has never done a real days work in his life.


----------



## billshaver (Sep 2, 2015)

*i think hes fit!*

i think he'll do a fine job...age notwithstnading..and his father ...he did an exempaliry job...in all ways & means..we prospered & had good govt from 63 onwards till 1983....


----------



## billshaver (Sep 2, 2015)

furthermore mr Trudeau represents same thing as his father, A NEW BREATH OF LIFE INTO A DARK DINGEY ROOM....& you know he will reform that house of sober second thought...enough as its labour day weekend,,, enough of this....


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Canada is a bit like Australia in that nobody gives a toss about what goes on there. I do seem to recall that Mrs Trudeau was a bit tasty though.

John T


----------



## billshaver (Sep 2, 2015)

HO HUMM... you know mrs Trudeau was mentally illl & in for treatment...not good to make off colour stories of those who are mentally ill..


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

billshaver said:


> HO HUMM... you know mrs Trudeau was mentally illl & in for treatment...not good to make off colour stories of those who are mentally ill..


I wasn't aware of that but who has mentioned her in "off colour stories"?

John T


----------



## billshaver (Sep 2, 2015)

she had problems years ago & sought treatment..it was sucessfull, then the loss of her sun on a glacer in the rockies tragic... about 15 years ogo now i belive..but saw afew who comented as her being TASTY..and another one whose comment was pulled ...its okay.can understand some have no heart... in this day & age...like i said this is over it detracts from the cabotage article...enough for this...


----------



## billshaver (Sep 2, 2015)

sorry spelling off...its her son....


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

Keltic Star said:


> You can't put a boy in charge of a country, particularly one who has never done a real days work in his life.


No sirree. The Conservative Party fields only those who have done a day's work; dirty work, perhaps, but work. Like this guy;


http://www.610cktb.com/Shows/LFedoruk/2015/09/07/conservative-candidate-caught-peeing-in-coffee-cup


----------



## billshaver (Sep 2, 2015)

oh thats ripe....haropcon trickle down economics...never thought i'd see this in the press in canda..but then again....none of the harpocons know what work is, but Mr trudeau...he does....he's no fool...


----------



## billshaver (Sep 2, 2015)

so does anybody think these anti cabotable laws will remain, or will they be bargined away to upsurp those employed in costal & domestic shipping.


----------



## billshaver (Sep 2, 2015)

speaking of which:

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/foreig...canadian-crews-remain-jobless-union-1.2551540


----------



## billshaver (Sep 2, 2015)

go figure its an MSC shp....not that us govt agency either but that slipshod unit..


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Waste of time talking to this clown


----------



## billshaver (Sep 2, 2015)

ho humm....


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Talking about out flagging on the Great Lakes reminds me of a memory. I sailed the lakes full time 1960 - August 1966 when I went offshore. I HAVE tried to research this online with no luck. So my memory tells me that the new owner of an antique laker -- I do not recall US or Canada flag? Re-flagged to Bermuda and flew in a full Bermuda crew.

The crew had a tough time operating this antique steam ship. The ship of course could only carry cargoes between Canada and the US. Due to it's small size the vessel had made a good living for years servicing tiny ports like in with lower lakes coal and taking away grain. 

The owner found out that most of these tiny Canada and US ports did not have the Federal governments customs and health and immigration infrastructure to process foreign flag ships crew. These officials had to travel to provide the services. So we would see this ship anchored all over the place flying flags requesting Pratique or a Pilot. 

The experiment lasted only a few months and in the fall the ship was towed away up the seaway to scrap.

Anyone else have the same memory?

Greg Hayden


----------



## billshaver (Sep 2, 2015)

time frame 1960-66...this was durring the disruption caused by the SIU and their self destructive behavior on the lakes right.Operators of that antique laker...mabe reoch transport, uls, or westdale shipping...maby a few clues...


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

One of the 'high profile' companies operating FoC ships on the Australian coast with Romanian crews a few years ago was Canadian Steamship Lines....
I'm not sure what the current situation is

http://www.cslships.com/en/csl-australia


----------



## billshaver (Sep 2, 2015)

that stsrted when paul marting was charrman of the board at power corp, owner of canada steamship lines...power corp is owned by desmaris family...yes it was strange that occurance, we never knew what that was about..uls did similar things to marbulk... as well as fed com..they had their daliance with being under canadain reg in 50's & 60's dumped it & ran the dealings with the siu ( hal banks ) did that in...Fed com still rolling laong...usl merged with algoma central & its now one company, half under siu control & the others caw......thats the result of the siu fight with canadian unions in the 60's figt over atuonomy....


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

The three Govan built vessels operated by Misener Shipping were flagged out as it was (contended) that they could not do so with Canadian crews as it was too costly.
Initially the master and chief engineer were Canadians but later that too changed and the complete crew were from India.
A strange thing occurred later as all three came back (in poor state of repair) and sail under that flag they departed from, Canadian.


----------



## billshaver (Sep 2, 2015)

yes noticed that and they work for csl & ...lower lakes...starnge ....but comming back in bad shape it was to be expected...even under charter to fed com..a canadian company...like TK ...another one...wonder if it really has to do with wages or just taxes...


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Breaking news today in Australia, see: http://www.smh.com.au/federal-polit...ipping-and-border-policy-20150902-gjdo9s.html

That shipowner runs a mega expensive cruises in the Northwest of Australia. He's quite happy with his expensive Australian crews. Wish he'd get some Lascars so I could afford one of the trips. 

From the article: "Peter Cadwallader, a 50-year member of the Liberal Party, has warned that if the bill becomes law his bulk-carrier business will become "completely uncompetitive"."

Tough sh1t, Pete, probably they'll get some foreigners who can make a fist of it. That's the way it is, survival of the fittest.

John T


----------



## billshaver (Sep 2, 2015)

sounds familiar....


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

billshaver said:


> sounds familiar....


"What we need is another war."
Old Uncle Charley.


----------



## billshaver (Sep 2, 2015)

no wahts needed is sound policy at home...not some trade policy that gives it all away..or does nothing but feed welfare with no returns, its one thing to feed it under the guise of people will eventually get on their feet...but there seems to be less of that now..to bad, so much for initiative.


----------

